# [Recovery] TeamWin Recovery Project 2.0 (twrp)



## BeansTown106

*TeamWin Recovery Project (twrp 2.0)*

For SCH-I535 (Verizon Galaxy S III)
Ported By: Birdman​














Saw it floating around the interwebz and no one had uploaded it yet so figured id throw it up​
Instructions: flash the same way u do with CWM in the root thread http://goo.gl/hpF0D

just replace the CWM recovery.img with this twrp8.img​
Bugs: you have to click "mount Sd" and right now u can only install from sd card not internal sd​
Download: http://goo.gl/y3dNv​
Bugs:​
just saw birdman had it up in tmobile section so here is the original thread by birdman for which it works on all the same devices cwm recovery worked on http://rootzwiki.com...nt-and-att-too/​
Again all thanks go to birdman for making it and invisiblek for achiveng root, and all the hard work hes put into working with this bootloader​


----------



## GTvert90

Backup and restore works? Dumb question I know... I just don't wanna find out the hard way

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## juicy

Twrp is awesome. Definitely will be flashing


----------



## TheBiles

Thank goodness. I thought I'd be stuck with CWM.


----------



## johndoe86x

GTvert90 said:


> Backup and restore works? Dumb question I know... I just don't wanna find out the hard way
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I don't like to assume things like that. Can anyone verify?


----------



## antp121

Birdman said tmo, att and sprint... Not vzw.. be careful.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers

antp121 said:


> Birdman said tmo, att and sprint... Not vzw.. be careful.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


If it works for Sprint I'd imagine it'll work for us.
But what's the worst that can happen? Recovery doesn't boot? Just restore the stock recovery then, eh?


----------



## GTvert90

antp121 said:


> Birdman said tmo, att and sprint... Not vzw.. be careful.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


 that's why I questioned

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnh123

PhantomGamers said:


> If it works for Sprint I'd imagine it'll work for us.
> But what's the worst that can happen? Recovery doesn't boot? Just restore the stock recovery then, eh?


Well, anyone try this yet?


----------



## dvader

i'm pretty sure i read he said it would with vzw. i'll try tomorrow night if nobody else has


----------



## invisiblek

dvader said:


> i'm pretty sure i read he said it would with vzw. i'll try tomorrow night if nobody else has


it works


----------



## goldsmitht

moved


----------



## imneveral0ne

I tried it and I couldnt find anything on my SD card or on internal storage. found all the folder's just fine. but none of the zip files :-\


----------



## wera750

Same here, flashed in terminal and adb.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731

I have a question though-

If i flash the Stock firmware over my current stripped setup with CWM installed will that get rid of the "Custom" next to my system status?


----------



## wera750

anyone have luck getting the sd to mount?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## BeansTown106

you have to click "mount Sd" and right now u can only install from sd card not internal sd


----------



## mean sixteen

BeansTown106 said:


> you have to click "mount Sd" and right now u can only install from sd card not internal sd


When I try to mount SD Card it will not check the box. I get "E:Unable to mount /sdcard"

Any thoughts?

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## TheBiles

I don't have an SD card, and I just flashed a ROM. I just clicked between "internal storage" and "external SD," and all of the files appeared.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## neyenlives

been using TWRP 2.2.0 on a vzw 535 no problem. I changed storage location to external sd card to begin with, i think it defaulted to internal, but i used to to make a backup of my stock rooted setup before flashing CM9, Odin'd back to stock, then rooted, then used TWRP to restore and it worked flawlessly

i want to know if anyone has used it instead of CWM to install CM9 or CM10 for the d2vzw device?


----------



## wera750

If anyone has flashed cm9 or cm10 with twrp, please post up your kexec recovery .img

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives

wera750 said:


> If anyone has flashed cm9 or cm10 with twrp, please post up your kexec recovery .img
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


i tried both, neither worked, boot-looped

wanted to post to say thanks for the TWRP love on VZW, this is now my go-to recovery for stock based roms,

any chance of supporting kexec builds soon? that would be boss, that and fixing the internal sdcard mounting issue


----------



## Chakra

where is a k exec TWRP....


----------



## kingdroid

neyenlives said:


> been using TWRP 2.2.0 on a vzw 535 no problem. I changed storage location to external sd card to begin with, i think it defaulted to internal, but i used to to make a backup of my stock rooted setup before flashing CM9, Odin'd back to stock, then rooted, then used TWRP to restore and it worked flawlessly
> 
> i want to know if anyone has used it instead of CWM to install CM9 or CM10 for the d2vzw device?


how do u choose a storage location??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives

kingdroid said:


> how do u choose a storage location??..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


on the menu there is a little circle tick box thing that changes between internal and "use external sdcard"


----------



## kingdroid

neyenlives said:


> on the menu there is a little circle tick box thing that changes between internal and "use external sdcard"


thanx bro...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v

Anyone have the issue where you can't see any zip files or even the sd card when you choose sd card. I'm using internal storage and have found I have to navigate to data, media, and that's where my internal sd is located. I can see my zips and sd card files. Is this normal? Just flash the zips from this location? Also, just to double check, you don't lose your internal sd card files if you wipe to flash a rom, and right?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## zeddock

silver04v said:


> Anyone have the issue where you can't see any zip files or even the sd card when you choose sd card. I'm using internal storage and have found I have to navigate to data, media, and that's where my internal sd is located. I can see my zips and sd card files. Is this normal? Just flash the zips from this location? Also, just to double check, you don't lose your internal sd card files if you wipe to flash a rom, and right?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


YES!

And I found the answer... sort of....

Look in a folder called emmc.

You will see it has the folders we usually use for the zips. Don't ask me why this situation exists. Seems very strange to me.

Like It or Thanx, if this helps. I struggled for hours on it and wish I had been able to find a solution with a search!
zeddock


----------



## silver04v

zeddock said:


> YES!
> 
> And I found the answer... sort of....
> 
> Look in a folder called emmc.
> 
> You will see it has the folders we usually use for the zips. Don't ask me why this situation exists. Seems very strange to me.
> 
> Like It or Thanx, if this helps. I struggled for hours on it and wish I had been able to find a solution with a search!
> zeddock


I just installed my new rom with it a few days ago and just found it in data/media. That's the sd card listing.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Mikefrostlpn

Desperately needs kexec support

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Desperately needs kexec support
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Indeed. Without kexec support TWRP will die a slow death on the d2vzw.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x

I went to TWRP's GitHub and requested that they add in KEXEC support, this is what they had to say. Who would be the best candidate to help them?

https://github.com/TeamWin/Team-Win-Recovery-Project/issues/28#issuecomment-7694964


----------



## Spaniard85

Soo..... we should technically be good to go with this now that we've been freed from our locked bootloader right?


----------



## bjanow

Technically, yes. Still waiting for the dust to settle.


----------



## IrishCream

I tried using it after unlocking the bootloader... for whatever reason it wasnt reading anything on my internal sd card and flashing via goo manager resulted in a kernel not sticking... CWM touch did not have this issue


----------



## Spaniard85

Bollocks. I suppose I can wait.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## synrgi

For now, the contents of the internal sd can be found at /data/media

Hope this helps


----------



## TheBiles

I'm about to flash non-kexec CM10 with TWRP. Will report back.

Edit: Flawless victory! Flashed via the EZ Recovery app, wiped, and flashed the ROM and GAPPS from the external SD.


----------



## Spaniard85

TheBiles said:


> I'm about to flash non-kexec CM10 with TWRP. Will report back.
> 
> Edit: Flawless victory! Flashed via the EZ Recovery app, wiped, and flashed the ROM and GAPPS from the external SD.


Nice well done, sir. Though I do love me some JB goodness, I'm quite liking Bean's v8 build. TW actually has some pretty cool shiz built in. I'm gonna wait for Bean's to update (which is supposedly today) before jumping back into TWRP.


----------



## johndoe86x

Spaniard85 said:


> Nice well done, sir. Though I do love me some JB goodness, I'm quite liking Bean's v8 build. TW actually has some pretty cool shiz built in. I'm gonna wait for Bean's to update (which is supposedly today) before jumping back into TWRP.


My guess is that Beans would have to remove the kernel as it's IMO's and we would wait for him to update his kernel instead. I jumped on Synergy in the meantime just because







Are there any new kernels that play nice w/the new bootloader yet?


----------



## Spaniard85

johndoe86x said:


> My guess is that Beans would have to remove the kernel as it's IMO's and we would wait for him to update his kernel instead. I jumped on Synergy in the meantime just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any new kernels that play nice w/the new bootloader yet?


I believe imo has already dropped a kexec-less AOSP JB kernel. I, too, am awaiting his update for TW ROMs.


----------



## kingdroid

Haven't really kept up with this thread but ive been super curious about this recovery.. Is this recovery non kexec yet??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

kingdroid said:


> Haven't really kept up with this thread but ive been super curious about this recovery.. Is this recovery non kexec yet??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's all it's ever been, my man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

MistaWolfe said:


> That's all it's ever been, my man.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Damn are you serious??.. Have you personally used this recovery??... I've heard it has some pretty kool features so I've been interested in trying this out..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

Yes sir.

I used it exclusively on my GNex, then I used it when I first got this phone. I stopped because all of my backups got corrupted (no idea why) and restores were restoring parts of other backups.

I had a CM/TW/Beans/Etc bastard child going on









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

MistaWolfe said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> I used it exclusively on my GNex, then I used it when I first got this phone. I stopped because all of my backups got corrupted (no idea why) and restores were restoring parts of other backups.
> 
> I had a CM/TW/Beans/Etc bastard child going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty sure it was never kexec

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

wera750 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was never kexec
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Correct you are.

People kept asking (and they said they'd do it but needed help as they were without the phone) but then POOF!! the magic happened.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

MistaWolfe said:


> Correct you are.
> 
> People kept asking (and they said they'd do it but needed help as they were without the phone) but then POOF!! the magic happened.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


is 2.2.0 the latest build then??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wera750

kingdroid said:


> is 2.2.0 the latest build then??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


My advice is, until it gets more support stick with cwm. Trust me, I love twrp, but I can't use it like i want to. No goo manager flashing, etc.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

wera750 said:


> My advice is, until it gets more support stick with cwm. Trust me, I love twrp, but I can't use it like i want to. No goo manager flashing, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


out of curiosity what's so kool about this recovery??.. I flashed it jus to play with it but ive nvr really used it..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85

kingdroid said:


> out of curiosity what's so kool about this recovery??.. I flashed it jus to play with it but ive nvr really used it..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


When I used it on my GNex its main benefit to me was that it was MUCH faster than CWM. I also favored its different layout and easier, graphical interface, especially for queueing multiple zips.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdroid

Spaniard85 said:


> When I used it on my GNex its main benefit to me was that it was MUCH faster than CWM. I also favored its different layout and easier, graphical interface, especially for queueing multiple zips.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


it looks kool and i like the option for the md5 not sure how that works though.. I read somewhere about themes or something rather..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

I prefer TWRP as my recovery for all of my devices, but can't get it to work correctly on my S3...sdcard/dowloads/ does not appear in the directory...so I can't access my zips...have ony had success with CWM so far. I mean, I was look for the rom I wanted to flash for a good 5 minutes, in internal/external looking in folders I knew wouldn't have it...no luck.


----------



## djd338

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> I prefer TWRP as my recovery for all of my devices, but can't get it to work correctly on my S3...sdcard/dowloads/ does not appear in the directory...so I can't access my zips...have ony had success with CWM so far. I mean, I was look for the rom I wanted to flash for a good 5 minutes, in internal/external looking in folders I knew wouldn't have it...no luck.


Are you on V2.2.2? Also check the download path from the Goo app or wherever the downloads originate. Are you downloading with Dolphin? If so, it's there only in a different folder. Some people have renamed & changed that path for easier finding.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

djd338 said:


> Are you on V2.2.2? Also check the download path from the Goo app or wherever the downloads originate. Are you downloading with Dolphin? If so, it's there only in a different folder. Some people have renamed & changed that path for easier finding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


No. I used 2.2.0, came with the ez recovery app in the market....that is probably the issue...as for the path, I DL on my pc and place it in the desired folder, so I know exactly where it should be....will try the newer build and report.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Ker~Man

Sorry if this has already been discussed, but on the 2.2.2.0 version, I can't seem to get my local time to show correctly. Set it to Eastern, clicked "apply" and it is constantly an hour and a half to the dot later than what it should be!? Have tried everything I can think of - reflash the recovery, restore default options within recovery, etc, etc... Any advice would be great! Competely loving this recovery, otherwise!!!


----------



## jbzcar

KerMan said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed, but on the 2.2.2.0 version, I can't seem to get my local time to show correctly. Set it to Eastern, clicked "apply" and it is constantly an hour and a half to the dot later than what it should be!? Have tried everything I can think of - reflash the recovery, restore default options within recovery, etc, etc... Any advice would be great! Competely loving this recovery, otherwise!!!


Time/date are not correct on any version of any recovery on our devices.


----------



## Ker~Man

Cool. Thanks for confirming that, jb!


----------



## alquimista

Anyone flashed this yet? [TWRP2.3]
http://techerrata.co...3.0.0-d2vzw.img <-- Don't use this one the sdcard bit was broken.

http://techerrata.com/file/twrp2/d2vzw/openrecovery-twrp-2.3.0.1-d2vzw.img <-- this one is better.

Haven't seen much out of teamwin in a bit? Odd innit?

Ta,
ALQI


----------



## camberwind

TWRP 2.2.x and 2.3.0.1 do not appear to be able to deal with S3 encryption in stock images. I know Samsung refers to using AES-256 as their cipher when talking about their SAFE APIs, stock Android uses 128 bit encryption. I assume changes Samsung/Verizon does is causing this problem. Not sure, details are not well documented.

I have encrypted my S3 on the stock build, but TWRP can not decrypt the device. On the latest TWRP it prompts for the password when booting into recovery, but doesn't work.

I use this on a Galaxy Nexus with encryption and it works fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlimSnoopOS

camberwind said:


> TWRP 2.2.x and 2.3.0.1 do not appear to be able to deal with S3 encryption in stock images. I know Samsung refers to using AES-256 as their cipher when talking about their SAFE APIs, stock Android uses 128 bit encryption. I assume changes Samsung/Verizon does is causing this problem. Not sure, details are not well documented.
> 
> I have encrypted my S3 on the stock build, but TWRP can not decrypt the device. On the latest TWRP it prompts for the password when booting into recovery, but doesn't work.
> 
> I use this on a Galaxy Nexus with encryption and it works fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't use encryption but looking at the SAFE stuff, is that essentially something TWRP would have access to? Here's info for anyone that doesn't know.

http://www.samsung.com/us/article/samsung-for-enterprise?from_mobile=true


----------



## Veridor

Has anyone tried whole device encryption in CM10 with TWRP? I'm itching to enable whole device encryption, but don't want to break recovery flashing/backups.


----------

